# carpet oval



## JDUBS (Sep 6, 2010)

i used to race many years back and was great fun! is there any carpet oval tracks near the des moines iowa area?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Might try the Oval Racing forums - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------

